# opinion and comments wanted



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

been playing around a little just wanted to see what u guys think about this spincrank its 2.25 in weights 3/8 oz wanted it to sink like a spinnerbait tested it sunday believe it or not it really works . and theres a 5.25in dirty perch for the muskies. and a solmo repaint .jody


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I like the top lure a lot!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I also like the idea of the top one, I have often looked for a sub surface plug with a blade on the back I imagined it with a airplane type blade or a Colorado blade coming up out of the tail and it would bulge the surface water with a slow tight wobble on the plug just below the surface. They both look great.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Hers the finished bait, i let my daughter put the splatter paint on it, a little much but owell , thanks jody


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

jody- I like the salmo repaint and the spinner w/the crank combo.
I am starting on something similar myself! 
I've got my spinner below inside the crank...


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

That is a pretty good idea. Now you need to see if it catches fish...I have a feeling it will!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Really nice looking baits. The spinnercrank looks great! If it runs somewhat straight I can't see any reason why it wouldn't catch fish. With that blade, you'd think it would really excell on a pause/pump retrieve. Really cool!

P.S. the overspray is just right


----------

